# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πιεσόμετρο Tensoval duo control ...

## DimMani

...τάπαιξε . Υπάρχει πιθανότητα επισκευής ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> ...τάπαιξε . Υπάρχει πιθανότητα επισκευής ; Ευχαριστώ .


Υποθετικά τώρα, αν σου έλεγα τα παραπάνω και ήσουν μάστορας , τι θα μου απαντούσες;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DimMani

> Υποθετικά τώρα, αν σου έλεγα τα παραπάνω και ήσουν μάστορας , τι θα μου απαντούσες;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ούτε την θέση , ούτε το χιούμορ , αν βέβαια ενυπάρχει .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Έχω μια Alfa Romeo του 1995 και τα παίξε , φτιάχνει ή να αγοράσω άλλο αμάξι ; Τι θα πει δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την θέση σου . Περιέγραψε λίγο το πρόβλημα, την βλαβη, στείλε καμμιά φωτογραφία, άνοιξε το αν μπορείς να δούμε τα σωθικά του ; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnnyb

> Έχω μια Alfa Romeo του 1995 και τα παίξε , φτιάχνει ή να αγοράσω άλλο αμάξι ; Τι θα πει δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την θέση σου . Περιέγραψε λίγο το πρόβλημα, την βλαβη, στείλε καμμιά φωτογραφία, άνοιξε το αν μπορείς να δούμε τα σωθικά του ; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Του 1995 μονο αν ειναι κανενα GTV αλλιως  πεταμα  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Και  αναζητάς  συμβουλές  για  την  επισκευή  ιατρικού  μηχανήματος; και  ποιος  θα  το  καλιμπράρει  μετά;

----------


## DimMani

> Έχω μια Alfa Romeo του 1995 και τα παίξε , φτιάχνει ή να αγοράσω άλλο αμάξι ; Τι θα πει δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την θέση σου . Περιέγραψε λίγο το πρόβλημα, την βλαβη, στείλε καμμιά φωτογραφία, άνοιξε το αν μπορείς να δούμε τα σωθικά του ; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Βελτιώνεσαι . Ε[επισυνάπτω 2 φ/φίες . Δεν εκτελεί καμία εντολή . Τι κάνω ?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πασχιζω να βελτιώνομαι πατέρα . Εμένα μου δείχνει πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας, προφανώς με μπαταρία δουλεύει και όχι τροφοδοτικό , θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο αν από την μπαταριοθηκη σου βγάζει τάση προς το πλακετακι πχ 3 μπαταρίες γύρω στα 4,8βολτ ή αν υπάρχει κάποια ασφάλεια καμμένη , τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψιλά γράμματα και όπως προείπε ο Τάσος παίζει και το θέμα του καλυμπραρισματος, αν έχεις πολύμετρο και νογας λιγουλακι, μέτρησε, τάση και  συνέχεια (ωμ) στην ασφάλεια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andyferraristi

> Του 1995 μονο αν ειναι κανενα GTV αλλιως  πεταμα



Προσυπογράφω ... :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## DimMani

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις . Το πιεσόμετρο παίρνει 4 μπαταρίες . Η ασφάλεια αν υπάρχει , που είναι χωμένη ; Τα υπόλοιπα μου φαίνονται κινεζικά , μαζί με το καλιμπράρισμα . Επισυνάπτω φ/φία του υπάρχοντος πολύμετρου και αναμένω εναγωνίως οδηγίες βήμα-βήμα . Αν βέβαια έχει κάποιος την υπομονή .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ρίξε λίγο σπρευ wd40 η αν έχεις σπρευ ηλεκτρικών επαφών , τρίψε λίγο με γυαλοχαρτακι τις επαφές (ελατήρια, λαμακια) από την μπαταριοθηκη ,τσεκαρε μήπως ξεκόλλησε κάνα καλωδιακι , παίξε λίγο τον διακόπτη ρίχνοντας λίγο σπρευ ,Α  βάλε καινούργιες μπαταρίες . Το πολύμετρο το βάζεις στο 20 dcv , αυτά μόνο μπορείς να κάνεις νομίζω , καθως είσαι πολύ αρχαριος ,  

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

